# New Ranger Watches now in stock



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Roy. Many (all?) O&W watches seem to be a homage to other well known watches. Excellent quality with a well known look. Is this one entirely original? The dial configuration does not remind me of any other watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

True Sargon, it is very different.


----------

